# Human Tissue and Embryos (Draft) Bill



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

The government has published its draft legislation to replace and update the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Act.  Do have a look at my post in the Ask a Lawyer board if you're interested in the detail.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------

